

Ask HN: What are all the good launch platforms for an Internet startup ? - jarsj

It should be global, themed around internet and competitive like Techcrunch 50. Absolutely no charging money from participants. An award is a plus. 
Sadly, I know only Techcrunch 50.
======
coryl
Why do you need a "platform" to launch on? It really won't have any effect on
whether or not your startup is successful.

------
keefe
lol here I was contemplating EC2 vs AppEngine vs dedicated servers...

